# Ford 1700 Jerky / shaky hydraulics



## Charles Kilmon (Sep 13, 2020)

I have a Ford 1700 tractor with a Ford 770 front end loader. The hydraulics were working fine and after running the tractor 8 hours tilling a field and moving dirt with the bucket the hydraulics became jerky and jumpy. If the tractor were to sit and cool down the hydraulics are smooth for the first 15 minutes then they become jumpy and jerky. I have flushed the fluid 3 times and I installed a shaft seal and o-rings on the pump. The loader abd the rear hydraulics are still jumpy. I have installed a 0-5000 psi Guage on the auxiliary service port next to the rear hydraulics speed control. With the control lever in the upper position the pressure is 400 to 500 psi. If i place the kever into the locked notch position i am able to get the pressure up to about 3000 psi. Withe the lever in the upper position should i be able to get the pressure up to the 2133 psi calibration value? If so, could the pump need replacement or rebuilt? Does anyone have a part number for a rebuild kit? I have found i new pump for $450.00.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Charles,
I think that you have to chain the lift arms to the rear axle so it cannot raise completely, and then raise the lift lever to check the max pressure.


----------



## Charles Kilmon (Sep 13, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Charles,
> I think that you have to chain the lift arms to the rear axle so it cannot raise completely, and then raise the lift lever to check the max pressure.


I will try that but according to the service manual you just place the lever to the upper higest position (and I talked to a new holland service rep today) not in the notch and the pressure should be adjustable. Putting it into the notch is the same as chaining the lift arms.


----------



## Charles Kilmon (Sep 13, 2020)

UPDATE: Been busy but it was the pump. Installed a new pump and it is working great. Thats for the assist.


----------



## Tim47mac (Jan 6, 2021)

Charles Kilmon said:


> I have a Ford 1700 tractor with a Ford 770 front end loader. The hydraulics were working fine and after running the tractor 8 hours tilling a field and moving dirt with the bucket the hydraulics became jerky and jumpy. If the tractor were to sit and cool down the hydraulics are smooth for the first 15 minutes then they become jumpy and jerky. I have flushed the fluid 3 times and I installed a shaft seal and o-rings on the pump. The loader abd the rear hydraulics are still jumpy. I have installed a 0-5000 psi Guage on the auxiliary service port next to the rear hydraulics speed control. With the control lever in the upper position the pressure is 400 to 500 psi. If i place the kever into the locked notch position i am able to get the pressure up to about 3000 psi. Withe the lever in the upper position should i be able to get the pressure up to the 2133 psi calibration value? If so, could the pump need replacement or rebuilt? Does anyone have a part number for a rebuild kit? I have found i new pump for $450.00.


----------



## Tim47mac (Jan 6, 2021)

Did you remove the filter from inside the transmission case? It's on the right side of the case where the large line attaches on the 4 bolt flange behind rear wheel.
Mine was jerky, kept pulling up. Cleaned, refilled & prime pump & all is good


----------

